# Water Bottles



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

What is the cheapest source of water bottles? I give out water bottles to PAX, but nothing else. That way PAX feel they are getting something for free without driving myself crazy by constantly re-stocking candy, gum. etc. Even though most PAX politely refuse, I feel they appreciate my offering them water.

Only people working for Nestle, that sells Poland Spring ever noticed or commented on my brand of water bottles. Now I use generics from Walmart. The "big box" stores like BJs or Costco may be a bit cheaper, but require a yearly membership fee. It seems to be cheaper to get 16.9 fl oz bottles instead of the same number of smaller 8 fl oz bottles. Uber has a partnership with ReadyFresh, but they sell more expensive Poland Spring even with their $50 discount for a first time home delivery.
*
$3.33* (Walmart before deposit or tax) for a Case of 35, 16.9 fl. oz. "Great Value" brand water bottles. That's:
0.56 cents per fl. oz. or
9.5 cents per bottle or
14.5 cents per bottle with the 5 cent deposit​








*$3.19* (BJs before deposit or tax) Wellsley Farms Purified Water, 40 pk./16.9 oz. That's:
0.47 cents per fl. oz. or
8 cents per bottle or
13 cents per bottle with the 5 cent deposit​If you run a fleet then Costco sells a pallet of 
_*Please reply if you feel the brand makes a difference or have been able to do better on price.*_


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you really want to save on water, tell them they can have a water but you need the bottle back


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Install a water tank with a hose on your trunk and offer tap water, it's less than 5 cents a gallon.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you really want to save on water, tell them they can have a water but you need the bottle back


That what you do? A case of water last a few weeks and costs about 1-1/2 minimum fare trips.


Jc. said:


> Install a water tank with a hose on your trunk and offer tap water, it's less than 5 cents a gallon.


The tank in my trunk is filled with the "good stuff" that I'd never offer to a PAX


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Without getting into the whole "why the hell are you giving them water for a 2 mile ride"

How many cases do you average per week? My guess is one or two. 
I really doubt a $3.50 case vs a $4.50 case is going to make much difference in your pocket change.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

What about the ice, if you offer me warm water I'll one star your arse.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Without getting into the whole "why the hell are you giving them water for a 2 mile ride?" How many cases do you average per week? My guess is one or two. I really doubt a $3.50 case vs a $4.50 case is going to make much difference in your pocket change.


Water bottles are a small investment to keep up the ol' ratings since I have an older car that automatically gets a downcheck for that reason by some PAX. One case lasts 2-3 weeks since 3 out of 4 PAX do not take a water bottle, but they appreciate the offer. As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?


Jc. said:


> What about the ice, if you offer me warm water I'll one star your arse.


I do not do ice. Water is "room temp". What do you do in hot, sunny, summer weather?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Why in the heck are giving away water? Do you offer free foot massages to your passengers too? Good ratings don't pay the bills either.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Maven said:


> As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?


Lol. I was trying to help you save a few cents.

You know, you might have changed my point of view with what you said about doing it because you have an older car. 
From starting to Uber in very nice suv and get nothing but compliments, then I got an older x vehicle, I don't feel as good about my ride when I'm using that one. 
So I could understand wanting to make up for that somehow.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Maven said:


> What is the cheapest source of water bottles? I give out water bottles to PAX, but nothing else. That way PAX feel they are getting something for free without driving myself crazy by constantly re-stocking candy, gum. etc. Even though most PAX politely refuse, I feel they appreciate my offering them water.
> 
> Only people working for Nestle, that sells Poland Spring ever noticed or commented on my brand of water bottles. Now I use generics from Walmart. The "big box" stores like BJs or Costco may be a bit cheaper, but require a yearly membership fee. It seems to be cheaper to get 16.9 fl oz bottles instead of the same number of smaller 8 fl oz bottles. Uber has a partnership with ReadyFresh, but they sell more expensive Poland Spring even with their $50 discount for a first time home delivery.
> *
> ...


water bottles do not improve your ratings. I stopped giving water and my ratings increased. However, when I pick up people in the airport, sometimes I offer water ( if they are going a long ways ). But that is about the only time I do this.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Without getting into the whole "why the hell are you giving them water for a 2 mile ride"
> 
> How many cases do you average per week? My guess is one or two.
> I really doubt a $3.50 case vs a $4.50 case is going to make much difference in your pocket change.


Its the aggro factor for me. Getting the water from where ever, putting in the car, inevitably picking up empties or lost caps or shredded labels.

This is an UberX homies, you're lucky the car came to a complete stop.

God forbid its a POOL.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> I do not do ice. Water is "room temp". What do you do in hot, sunny, summer weather?


A cooler with ice packs perhaps.

I drive a 2008 Honda Fit for Uber. It's definitely not the most comfortable ride. I used to give out 8oz bottles from Target thinking it would help my rating. Back then, I had 4.83 and now I don't give out anything, I carry a 4.92.

Anyway these are the bottle waters I gave out. I just kept them cool in a small cooler with an ice pack or two. They cost less than $4 for a 24 case.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

i tell people i can drop them of at 7 eleven if they want a water, while i sip on my bottle of water


----------



## OptOutside (Jan 11, 2017)

Get the super tiny kid sized bottles. Most pax wor touch them anyway and they'll last you a while. 
I keep a cooler in my trunk for myself anyway, so I can throw a couple small ones in there with it. 

Also -- this is ONLY for Lyft pax who are nicer and have the ability to tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I am STILL grateful for the driver who offered a cold bottled water to me on a warm day. 

I don't offer it but salute any driver who makes water available to the pax.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I am STILL grateful for the driver who offered a cold bottled water to me on a warm day.
> 
> I don't offer it but salute any driver who makes water available to the pax.


8 agree with you, there are Great drivers out there that do go the extra mile for pax, last week I was coming out of a soccer match, my feet were hurting like fok, took an uber and the driver gave me the best foot massage ever! I felt like new by the time we arrive to my destination 2 miles away. Best of all, No need to tip!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jc. said:


> What about the ice, if you offer me warm water I'll one star your arse.


Warm water is better for you anyways. Hydrates you quicker since the body doesn't have to warm it up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jc. said:


> 8 agree with you, there are Great drivers out there that do go the extra mile for pax, last week I was coming out of a soccer match, my feet were hurting like fok, took an uber and the driver gave me the best foot massage ever! I felt like new by the time we arrive to my destination 2 miles away. Best of all, No need to tip!


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm just sorry the trip was so short. Let's hook up again soon


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

No water bottles.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Costco. 3.00 for 40 of them. I really don't mind providing water, and it's the one and only amenity (save for a clean car and nice conversation if they wish.)

They cost almost nothing and I drink a lot of them myself while driving, commuting, and then they're there for my hiking and biking trips too.

Plus a Costco membership provides a decent savings for gas as well.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jc. said:


> Install a water tank with a hose on your trunk and offer tap water, it's less than 5 cents a gallon.


Why not reuse an empty plastic milk jug?

Keep it in your passenger cabin, to share with the passengers should they ask/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

105398 said:


> Costco. 3.00 for 40 of them. I really don't mind providing water, and it's the one and only amenity (save for a clean car and nice conversation if they wish.)
> 
> They cost almost nothing and I drink a lot of them myself while driving, commuting, and then they're there for my hiking and biking trips too.
> 
> Plus a Costco membership provides a decent savings for gas as well.


In California that$3 turns into double once they add the CRV at the register for every bottle.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't provide water for three reasons:

1) I'd have to pay for it.
2) It results in trash I have to clean up.
3) It takes up space I would normally have for pax luggage heading to and from the airport.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Maven said:


> Water bottles are a small investment to keep up the ol' ratings since I have an older car that automatically gets a downcheck for that reason by some PAX. One case lasts 2-3 weeks since 3 out of 4 PAX do not take a water bottle, but they appreciate the offer. As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?


I gave out 3 bottles of water on a really hot day where there was an outdoor concert. I am pretty sure they didn't rate me. I had a 5 star rating for a long time without giving out any water. If you really want to give them something that will raise your ratings, I suggest cash.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Water and candy just equal more messes created by drunks I have to clean up. It's bad enough when I find open beers in the third row cupholders the next day that the paxholes managed to sneak into my car.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

105398 said:


> Costco. 3.00 for 40 of them. I really don't mind providing water, and it's the one and only amenity (save for a clean car and nice conversation if they wish.)
> 
> They cost almost nothing and I drink a lot of them myself while driving, commuting, and then they're there for my hiking and biking trips too.
> 
> Plus a Costco membership provides a decent savings for gas as well.


Even if they were free I wouldn't give them out. A warm bottle of water isn't going to get the tips a-flowing.



cdm813 said:


> I don't provide water for three reasons:
> 
> 1) I'd have to pay for it.
> 2) It results in trash I have to clean up.
> 3) It takes up space I would normally have for pax luggage heading to and from the airport.


All of these^^^ plus the bottles end up rolling around in the trunk and the plastic makes a crinkling noise. No room for a cooler so the bottles are warm anyways.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

How much is per mile rate in Connecticut?


Maven said:


> What is the cheapest source of water bottles? I give out water bottles to PAX, but nothing else. That way PAX feel they are getting something for free without driving myself crazy by constantly re-stocking candy, gum. etc. Even though most PAX politely refuse, I feel they appreciate my offering them water.
> 
> Only people working for Nestle, that sells Poland Spring ever noticed or commented on my brand of water bottles. Now I use generics from Walmart. The "big box" stores like BJs or Costco may be a bit cheaper, but require a yearly membership fee. It seems to be cheaper to get 16.9 fl oz bottles instead of the same number of smaller 8 fl oz bottles. Uber has a partnership with ReadyFresh, but they sell more expensive Poland Spring even with their $50 discount for a first time home delivery.
> *
> ...


How much is per mile rate in Connecticut? Is there a room for a free foot massage in your business model?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Bulls23 said:


> How much is per mile rate in Connecticut? Is there a room for a free foot massage in your business model?


The per mile rate in Connecticut is public record and significantly lower than the rate in DC. I have not tried offering "a free foot massage". How does that work for you? Do you recommend it for Premium, UberX, UberPool, or all?


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Maven said:


> The per mile rate in Connecticut is public record and significantly lower than the rate in DC. I have not tried offering "a free foot massage". How does that work for you? Do you recommend it for Premium, UberX, UberPool, or all?


In my car A/C is for tippers only. You, my friend, can and SHOULD provide free foot massage on all platforms - MAGA!


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Maven said:


> Water bottles are a small investment to keep up the ol' ratings since I have an older car that automatically gets a downcheck for that reason by some PAX. One case lasts 2-3 weeks since 3 out of 4 PAX do not take a water bottle, but they appreciate the offer. As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?
> 
> I do not do ice. Water is "room temp". What do you do in hot, sunny, summer weather?


So in other words, you want to buy your ratings? do you really think water is going to make a difference for a person who thinks they are entitled?
I don`t think so, not in my car...we need to change our ways and get the folks out there thinking they are only paying for the ride, not the ride and freebies.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> So in other words, you want to buy your ratings?


Yes. The system is flawed, but it's the one we got. 


CenCal559 said:


> do you really think water is going to make a difference for a person who thinks they are entitled?


No, but it may make a difference to a significant percentage of others. 


CenCal559 said:


> I don`t think so, not in my car...we need to change our ways and get the folks out there thinking they are only paying for the ride, not the ride and freebies.


To each his own. The cost is tiny, but perhaps that's too much for someone so principled.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

lyftuberandhopefullyjuno said:


> i tell people i can drop them of at 7 eleven if they want a water, while i sip on my bottle of water


I've done that since I started 2 1/2 years ago----7800 rides. My rating is 4.89 and I don't give out anything----just more trash that gets left behind and THAT will get you a lower rating.After suggesting 7-11 all of a sudden they aren't thirsty anymore.

We're not crossing the Sahara desert here folks. If you are that thirsty that 1 minute ride will cause you distress, you probably should bring your own.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Bulls23 said:


> In my car A/C is for tippers only. You, my friend, can and SHOULD provide free foot massage on all platforms - MAGA!


Hmmm...how do you know they are going to tip you before you decide whether or not to turn on the A/C?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Maven said:


> What is the cheapest source of water bottles? I give out water bottles to PAX, but nothing else. That way PAX feel they are getting something for free without driving myself crazy by constantly re-stocking candy, gum. etc. Even though most PAX politely refuse, I feel they appreciate my offering them water.
> 
> Only people working for Nestle, that sells Poland Spring ever noticed or commented on my brand of water bottles. Now I use generics from Walmart. The "big box" stores like BJs or Costco may be a bit cheaper, but require a yearly membership fee. It seems to be cheaper to get 16.9 fl oz bottles instead of the same number of smaller 8 fl oz bottles. Uber has a partnership with ReadyFresh, but they sell more expensive Poland Spring even with their $50 discount for a first time home delivery.
> *
> ...


The gum and candy will end up stuck to your seats,the wrappers and bottles will be left on yout floors.
I prefer to have an immaculate clean car instead


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> What is the cheapest source of water bottles? I give out water bottles to PAX, but nothing else. That way PAX feel they are getting something for free without driving myself crazy by constantly re-stocking candy, gum. etc. Even though most PAX politely refuse, I feel they appreciate my offering them water.
> 
> Only people working for Nestle, that sells Poland Spring ever noticed or commented on my brand of water bottles. Now I use generics from Walmart. The "big box" stores like BJs or Costco may be a bit cheaper, but require a yearly membership fee. It seems to be cheaper to get 16.9 fl oz bottles instead of the same number of smaller 8 fl oz bottles. Uber has a partnership with ReadyFresh, but they sell more expensive Poland Spring even with their $50 discount for a first time home delivery.
> *
> ...


Never give these cheap bastards anything. If Uber will bring our rates back up to a level where you can make a reasonable living wage I might start giving out water again (warm but wet). I have tried giving out water a couple of times but my tips did not increase so it's really a non-issue.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

A $3 case of water pays for itself with one tip. Especially if you also have a tip sign.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> A $3 case of water pays for itself with one tip. Especially if you also have a tip sign.


A foot massage cream too


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I just look for them on sale. There is always one place, be it CVS, Walgreen's, Rite-Aid, Harris Teeter, Safeway, Giant; that has one of the larger packs, twenty-four, forty-eight or somewhere in between the two for the equivalent of ten cents per bottle, or less. I do not care about the size of the bottle, the brand or whatever. The only qualification is that it cost ten cents per bottle or less. I save the receipt and let my tax accountant know how much I spend on it. Check with your tax accountant to find out if you can deduct the water.

If the passenger does not like the size of the bottle or brand, and; if despite that, someone is holding a firearm to his head and compelling him to take it; if he would be good enough to make me aware of that, I will waste no time in contacting one of the many police agencies to be found in the Washington Metropolitan Area so that those who are trained in that field can rectify the situation.

A twenty four pack will last about six weeks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You guys are resorting to the "foot massage" joke so frequently that I am tempted to actually offer it sometime and report back on what happens.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are resorting to the "foot massage" joke so frequently that I am tempted to actually offer it sometime and report back on what happens.


That's no joke, it's the new perk for getting 5 stars, water, mints don't cut it anymore.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Come on...


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I put those little bottles in my car and about 1 out of every 50 passengers even takes one. I'm gonna stop when I run out.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I like to wear my Bill Cosby Halloween costume and offer water and "mints." Keeps my costs waaaayyy down.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Here in Vegas, Smiths (Kroger) has 32 packs of 16.9oz bottles for $1.88 on sale. Failing that, Target always has 24 packs for $2.50. 

People drink a lot of water out here in the desert, so it's cheap and no sales tax.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are resorting to the "foot massage" joke so frequently that I am tempted to actually offer it sometime and report back on what happens.


Great idea, but do not limit yourself to just feet and use signs


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I give out water in an area where the base rate is 1.72 a mile. The water is hidden in the areas with a base of .87 and 1.15 a mile.


----------



## andrew839 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi I don't know about the cheapest but use I personally use this insulated water bottle. Its the best in business.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Even better save the empties and refill


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

If PAX wants water I will lower the window on a rainy day and they can lick up whatever hits em in the face. If it's not raining I pour some water in a doggie bowl that I carry around with me.

Sorry but I don't offer anything other than a charging cable and a safe ride in a clean car. You want drinks? Call a limo.


----------



## andrew839 (Aug 8, 2017)

This is the best insulated water bottle I found till date.it works perfectly fine.


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

Forget the water. no one cares. I do provide a pump bottle of Purell. It sits in the cup holder behind my middle console, facing the back seats. Several riders have used it and appreciated getting to sanitize their germy hands.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Have to say, was riding to the baseball game 3 weeks ago (about a 30 min trip) and my boss called me 2 min into the trip and started ripping me a new one. By the end of the call, I was in tears. The driver offered me a bottle of water and it was the best thing ever. He got a good tip and good rating.


----------



## andrew839 (Aug 8, 2017)

This is the best insulated water bottle I found till date.it works perfectly fine.

This is the best insulated water bottle I found till date. it works perfectly fine.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Maven said:


> Water bottles are a small investment to keep up the ol' ratings since I have an older car that automatically gets a downcheck for that reason by some PAX. One case lasts 2-3 weeks since 3 out of 4 PAX do not take a water bottle, but they appreciate the offer. As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?
> 
> I do not do ice. Water is "room temp". What do you do in hot, sunny, summer weather?


I offer the small little bottles and keep them in a soft cooler with a reusable ice pack.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

the best way to save on water, is not to give it away


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I SELL dasini for $1.50.. a bottle.

I't's still HALF the cost of WDW water.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I SELL dasini for $1.50.. a bottle. I't's still HALF the cost of WDW water.


Why stop there?





























And for Drivers, Insulated Water Bottles, for keeping your favorite beverage hot or cold.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

At times I carry water, most people don't take it so no big deal. If 2 or 3 dollars is going to break me, I would not do it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

driverx.nj said:


> At times I carry water, most people don't take it so no big deal. If 2 or 3 dollars is going to break me, I would not do it.


The problem is...

Some markets (like orlando) your only getting $7-10 per hour with 1.5 trips per hour.

2 trips can easily be 8 people, or 8 bottles of water...

$7 minus 8 bottles of water is a substantial hit.

However if i turn around and sell a round of water to 4 people for $2.00 a bottle that turns my revenue into $15.00

I'm in a taxi and it's more like $20-30 before expenses and $10-20 an hour after expenses but still same math..

$10-20 minus water
VS
$10-20 + $0-16 in water sales...

It can make a huge difference to my bottom line.


----------



## Bozewoman (Jun 19, 2017)

Environmentally, I don't believe in plastic water bottles.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Jc. said:


> What about the ice, if you offer me warm water I'll one star your arse.





stoof said:


> If PAX wants water I will lower the window on a rainy day and they can lick up whatever hits em in the face. If it's not raining I pour some water in a doggie bowl that I carry around with me.
> 
> Sorry but I don't offer anything other than a charging cable and a safe ride in a clean car. You want drinks? Call a limo.


----------



## jersey_girl62 (Aug 13, 2017)

it's so hot and humid here but i don't feel the need to give away water.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

If i had a fridge in my car i would definitely carry it. I dont see no point in carrying hot plastic water bottles. Not only is it not drinkable it also can cause cancer


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> A $3 case of water pays for itself with one tip. Especially if you also have a tip sign.


That would be true if there was any actual correlation between the water and the tips. I have tried both and I get the exact same number of tips with water and without water so I stopped giving out water.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I am not bashing those who choose not to give out water, I just saying BRAVO to those of who do. If I stand $6 a month on water, I am sure I will drink some of it myself and it won't break me or anyone.

Carry ON People.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Maven said:


> Water bottles are a small investment to keep up the ol' ratings since I have an older car that automatically gets a downcheck for that reason by some PAX. One case lasts 2-3 weeks since 3 out of 4 PAX do not take a water bottle, but they appreciate the offer. As for cost, weren't you the guy asking for the empties back from the PAX?
> 
> I do not do ice. Water is "room temp". What do you do in hot, sunny, summer weather?


I found this awesome new technology.....it is called a cooler and ice. Works wonders.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I found this awesome new technology.....it is called a cooler and ice. Works wonders.


I've tried that strategy... the ice was all melted and the contents warm by the end of my shift. Plus it was a major hassle. It could be in trunk but then when pax has luggage the cooler has to go on my lap.


----------



## Traxcat (Dec 26, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> it is called a cooler and ice. Works wonders.


Where do you keep the cooler? I did that for awhile but the cooler was always in the way. I used an electric cooler that plugs into the car socket (no ice required). Pax would alway seem to want to come in the door where the cooler was on the floor behind the driver or passenger seat. Also, my car (17 Altima) is not large enough if I get 4 people. I would have to get out and put the cooler in the trunk. I am in Minnesnowta and it's cold out. Sometimes -5 degrees or colder. Don't much like getting out of the car. I also have bad lungs (asbestos) so getting out and messing with the cooler makes me very short winded and it takes a few minutes to recover.

I am not opposed to offering pop/water. Pepsi is my day job so I have a lot of extra Pepsi products (no cost to me). The cooler was a problem though, so I stopped offering it. However, I did have one person who gave me a 5 and she did mention in the notes that I offered her a water so maybe I should. I had many who liked the Mountain Dew but it may or may not of helped my rating (4.8). Limo's have the extra room for such things, I just don't. Offering warm pop/water just don't seem right to me.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't offer anything other than a ride and my rating is 4.96. 

But I do recall landing our plane at Willow Run in Ypsilanti on a very, very hot day, and the line attendant greeted us with two bottles of cold water. He also brought our rental car to the plane and helped me load luggage. Then he tried very hard to refuse my ten dollar tip. As a former airport line guy, I can tell you that tips are very rare. He eventually accepted.

So, with that memory, maybe I will offer cold water on hot days. But then, it rarely gets hot here in northern Wisconsin. Made it up to +14F today.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Install a water tank with a hose on your trunk and offer tap water, it's less than 5 cents a gallon.


tap straight into the radiator reserve, kill two birds... figuratively speaking.

alternatively:
*$0.00* (after before taxes) I Can't Believe You Don't Stock brand water, 40 pk./16.9 oz. That's:
0.00 cents per fl. oz. or
0 cents per bottle , no deposit 
plus all the time I saved not restocking it when I run out

*$0.00* (after before taxes) NOW That's What I Call brand water Volumes 3 and 4, 40 pk./16.9 oz. That's:
0.00 cents per fl. oz. or
0 cents per bottle , no deposit 
plus all the time I saved not restocking it when I run out


----------

